

Ask HN: OS projects looking for contributors? - blubbi2

Hey HN!<p>I want to contribute more to Open Source projects, but feel like there are tons of projects that don&#x27;t even want anyone to contribute (e.g. because they still want their name to show up on a &quot;git blame&quot;).<p>So if you have an open source project (preferably JS, but doesn&#x27;t matter, I&#x27;m happy to learn whatever language you use) and you&#x27;re looking for contributors, have a long TODO.md or just have a couple of bugs, dirty code etc. Let me know! I want to help.<p>Thanks,
Alex
======
gault8121
Check out Quill.org, a free literacy tool that provides writing, grammar, and
vocabulary activities to K12 students. We're an open source nonprofit, and we
currently have 45,000 students using our platform. We're primarily looking for
help with our Rails projects ([https://github.com/empirical-org/empirical-
core/issues](https://github.com/empirical-org/empirical-core/issues))

We also have a Wordpress community portal
([http://community.quill.org](http://community.quill.org)) and an
Ember/Firebase app ([http://quillwriter.org](http://quillwriter.org)).

Please feel free to reach me at peter@quill.org. I'm the founder of the
project, and we'd love to have your help.

------
Warewolf-ESB
Hi Alex We need your help! Check out Warewolf Easy Service Bus - Primarily
written in C# - [https://github.com/Warewolf-ESB/Warewolf-
ESB](https://github.com/Warewolf-ESB/Warewolf-ESB)

We got tired of complex and intricate ESBs, so we're building one that is easy
to learn and simple to use. It's a big breakthrough.

Would love to hear any of your feedback - good and bad!

Please be in touch directly or via
[http://community.warewolf.io](http://community.warewolf.io)

------
stevekemp
If you're interested in fighting spam, and looking at JS-code, then
[https://github.com/skx/blogspam.js](https://github.com/skx/blogspam.js) might
be worth a glance.

#25 in particular makes my head hurt, and comments are most welcome.

